# Installer maarch entreprise v1.3 sur linux gentoo

## christophe_y2k

Hello,

Voici ma méthode pour installer rapidement maarch entreprise v1.3 depuis les derniers sources SVN

avec l'aide de tout les tutos déjà publiés sur le sujet, merci aux auteurs !!!

tout sur le logiciel ici http://www.maarch.org/

ajouter dans make.conf dans la variable USE ---> postgres

```

# nano -w /etc/make.conf

USE="......postgres"

```

et recompiler le systeme pour forcer la compilation de php avec postgresql

```

# emerge --sync

pour voir :

# emerge --pretend --update --deep --newuse world

pour mettre à jour

# emerge --update --deep --newuse world

```

maarch entreprise nécessite les paquets suivants :

```

# emerge SVN-Mirror

# emerge dev-php/pear

# emerge dev-perl/MIME-Types

# pear install MIME-Type

# pear install SOAP-0.13.0

# pear channel-discover pear.maarch.org

# pear install maarch/CLITools-0.3.1

```

puis création du dossier d'installation et récupération des sources depuis le svn

```

# mkdir /var/www/localhost/htdocs/maarch_entreprise

# cd /var/www/localhost/htdocs/maarch_entreprise

svn checkout http://svn.maarch.org/core/branches/1.3                                          .

svn checkout http://svn.maarch.org/maarch_entreprise/branches/1.3                     apps/maarch_entreprise

svn checkout http://svn.maarch.org/advanced_physical_archive/branches/1.3         modules/advanced_physical_archive

svn checkout http://svn.maarch.org/attachments/branches/1.3                               modules/attachments

svn checkout http://svn.maarch.org/autofoldering/branches/1.3                              modules/autofoldering

svn checkout http://svn.maarch.org/basket/branches/1.3                                       modules/basket

svn checkout http://svn.maarch.org/cases/branches/1.3                                         modules/cases

svn checkout http://svn.maarch.org/content_management/branches/1.3                  modules/content_management

svn checkout http://svn.maarch.org/entities/branches/1.3                                       modules/entities

svn checkout http://svn.maarch.org/esign/branches/1.3                                          modules/esign

svn checkout http://svn.maarch.org/folder/branches/1.3                                         modules/folder

svn checkout http://svn.maarch.org/full_text/branches/1.3                                      modules/full_text

svn checkout http://svn.maarch.org/ldap/branches/1.3                                            modules/ldap

svn checkout http://svn.maarch.org/life_cycle/branches/1.3                                     modules/life_cycle

svn checkout http://svn.maarch.org/notes/branches/1.3                                          modules/notes

svn checkout http://svn.maarch.org/notifications/branches/1.3                                 modules/notifications

svn checkout http://svn.maarch.org/physical_archive/branches/1.3                          modules/physical_archive

svn checkout http://svn.maarch.org/postindexing/branches/1.3                                modules/postindexing

svn checkout http://svn.maarch.org/record_patrol/branches/1.3                               modules/record_patrol

svn checkout http://svn.maarch.org/reports/branches/1.3                                        modules/reports

svn checkout http://svn.maarch.org/tags/branches/1.3                                            modules/tags

svn checkout http://svn.maarch.org/templates/branches/1.3                                    modules/templates

svn checkout http://svn.maarch.org/letterbox/branches/2.8                                 maarch_letterbox

svn checkout http://svn.maarch.org/autoimport/tags/3.3                            autoimport

svn checkout http://svn.maarch.org/autoimport/tags/3.1                             autoimport

svn checkout http://svn.maarch.org/autoimport/samples                             autoimport/samples

svn checkout http://svn.maarch.org/mcc/tags/1.1/server                             server

svn checkout http://svn.maarch.org/mcc/tags/1.1/client                             client

svn checkout http://svn.maarch.org/mail_capture mail_capture

```

Installation du serveur de base de données Postgresql

```

# emerge -av dev-db/postgresql-server

# eselect postgresql list

Available PostgreSQL Slots

  9.1 *                      server-9.1.4 base-9.1.4

```

Création d'un user unix du même nom que l'user postgresql (ne suis pas certain que cela soit utile)

```

# useradd -m maarchuser

# passwd maarchuser

--->maarch2012

# gpasswd -a maarchuser postgres

Ajout de l'utilisateur maarchuser au groupe postgres

# gpasswd -a apache postgres

Ajout de l'utilisateur apache au groupe postgres

```

modification des fichiers de configuration de postgresql

```

# nano -w /etc/conf.d/postgresql-9.1

---

# Additional options to pass to initdb.

# See `man initdb' for available options.

PG_INITDB_OPTS="--locale=fr_FR.UTF-8"

```

configuration du serveur postgresql

```

 # emerge --config =dev-db/postgresql-server-9.1.4

```

modification du fichier de configuration

```

# nano -w /etc/postgresql-9.1/pg_hba.conf

(Change 'trust' to 'password' for the localhost connections.)

---

# TYPE  DATABASE    USER        CIDR-ADDRESS          METHOD

# "local" is for Unix domain socket connections only

local   all         all                               trust

# IPv4 local connections:

host    all         all         127.0.0.1/32          password

# IPv6 local connections:

host    all         all         ::1/128               trust

```

Démarrage du serveur 

```

# /etc/init.d/postgresql-9.1 start

 * Caching service dependencies ...                                       [ ok ]

 * Starting PostgreSQL ...                                                [ ok ]

```

Créer le mot de passe administrateur de PostGreSQL :

```

# psql -U postgres

psql (9.1.4)

Saisissez « help » pour l'aide.

postgres=#

taper ici : \password [ENTREE]

Saisissez le nouveau mot de passe :

GHPC_2012

Saisissez-le à nouveau :

GHPC_2012

postgres=#

taper ici \q [ENTREE]

```

nouvelle modification du fichier de configuration pour un accès depuis n'importe où au serveur postgresql

```

# nano -w /etc/postgresql-9.1/pg_hba.conf

(Change 'trust' to 'password' for the local connection.)

---

# TYPE  DATABASE    USER        CIDR-ADDRESS          METHOD

# "local" is for Unix domain socket connections only

local   all         all                               password

# IPv4 local connections:

host    all         all         127.0.0.1/32          password

host    all         all         all            password

# IPv6 local connections:

host    all         all         ::1/128               trust

```

et

```

# nano -w /etc/postgresql-9.1/postgresql.conf

modifier :

----

listen_addresses = '*'      # what IP address(es) to listen on; default= 

#listen_addresses = 'localhost'

               # comma-separated list of addresses;

               # defaults to 'localhost', '*' = all

               # (change requires restart)

port = 5432         # (change requires restart)

max_connections = 100   # Note:  Increasing max_connections costs  ~400 bytes of shared memory per

```

lancement du serveur et ajout au démarrage du système

```

# /etc/init.d/postgresql-9.1 reload

 * Reloading PostgreSQL configuration ...                                 [ ok ]

# rc-update add postgresql-9.1 default

 * service postgresql-9.1 added to runlevel default

```

paramétrage de postgresql pour maarch entreprise v1.3 :

création du mot de passe superuser de postgresql le login du superuser est "postgres"

```

# psql -U postgres

Mot de passe pour l'utilisateur postgres : GHPC_2012 [ENTREE]

psql (9.1.4)

Saisissez « help » pour l'aide.

postgres=#

postgres=# \q

```

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> pour informations quelques commandes postgresql en utilisant le prompt postgresql
> 
> \l = liste des bases
> ...

 

Dans le répertoire "/var/www/localhost/http/maarch_entreprise/1.3/core/xml"

vous trouverez un fichier nommé config.xml.default

contenant le paramétrage par défaut.

Copiez-le dans un fichier config.xml, attendu par Maarch et mettez-le à jour en fonction de votre environnement.

Faites de même pour :

/var/www/localhost/http/maarch_entreprise/apps/maarch_entreprise/xml/config.xml.default (obligatoire)

/var/www/localhost/http/maarch_entreprise/modules/full_text/xml/config.xml (si branché)

/var/www/localhost/http/maarch_entreprise/modules/autofoldering/xml/config.xml.default (si branché)

/var/www/localhost/http/maarch_entreprise/modules/life_cycle/xml/config.xml.default (si branché)

/var/www/localhost/http/maarch_entreprise/modules/postindexing/xml/config.xml.default (si branché)

```

 modifier /var/www/localhost/http/maarch_entreprise/1.3/core/xml/config.xml

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8"?>

<ROOT>

    <CONFIG>

        <defaultlanguage>fr</defaultlanguage>

        <default_timezone>Europe/Paris</default_timezone>

    </CONFIG>

    <BUSINESSAPPS>

        <appid>maarch_entreprise</appid> <!-- same name as the app directory -->

        <comment>_MAARCH_ENTREPRISE</comment>

    </BUSINESSAPPS>

```

modifier les droits sur les dossiers:

```

# chown -R apache:apache /var/www/localhost/htdocs/maarch_entreprise

# chmod -R 700 /var/www/localhost/htdocs/maarch_entreprise

```

créer un petit fichier .htaccess à la racine du serveur

```

/var/www/localhost/htdocs/maarch_entreprise/.htaccess

<Files ~ "\.xml$">

Order allow,deny

Deny from all

Satisfy all

</Files>

```

Depuis votre navigateur internet lancer l'installation du programme sur la page suivante:

```

http://192.168.xxx.xxx/maarch_entreprise/1.3/install/

```

suivre la procédure et lors de la dernière étape pour entrer votre mot de passe superadmin

tapez le deux fois puis cliquer n'importe où sur la page

et le bouton "suivant" apparaitra ...

normalement après l'installation via la page web le fichier suivant est modifié:

fichier modifié: /var/www/localhost/htdocs/maarch_entreprise/apps/maarch_entreprise/xml/config.xml

fermer toutes les fenêtre de votre navigateur pour clôturer la session.

Ensuite se rendre avec votre navigateur internet sur la page pour utiliser le logiciel

le login est "superadmin" et le mot de passe que vous avez rentré dans la dernière page d'installation

```

http://192.168.xxx.xxx/maarch_entreprise/

```

procédure pour créer la base à la main

```

# psql -U postgres

Mot de passe pour l'utilisateur postgres : GHPC_2012 [ENTREE]

psql (9.1.4)

Saisissez « help » pour l'aide.

postgres=#

En ligne de commande pour créer un utilisateur et la base de données maarch_entreprise

postgres=# CREATE USER maarchuser;

postgres=# ALTER ROLE maarchuser WITH CREATEDB;

postgres=# CREATE DATABASE maarch_entreprise WITH TEMPLATE template0 ENCODING='UTF8' OWNER maarchuserfvt;

postgres=# ALTER USER maarchuser WITH ENCRYPTED PASSWORD 'maarch_password' ;

postgres=# \q

Pour créer toutes les tables Maarch Entreprise et un paramétrage d'exemple

psql -U maarchuser -d maarch_entreprise -h localhost

Mot de passe pour l'utilisateur maarchuserfvt : maarch_password [ENTREE]

psql (9.1.4)

Saisissez « help » pour l'aide.

maarch_entreprise=>

postgres=# \i /var/www/localhost/htdocs/maarch_entreprise/1.3/structure.sql

postgres=# \i /var/www/localhost/htdocs/maarch_entreprise/1.3/data_fr.sql

postgres=# \q

ne pas oublier de modifier le fichier de config.xml

```

----------

